# Maybe you can be of assistance! :•)



## Melodynaudrina (Jul 13, 2015)

Good day to all and anyone reading this!

I am a Canadian woman with my little Canadian girl. I have been attempting to make a huge difference in our lives through culture and diversity! ( especially for my little one) 
When and where have been the hardest questions to tackle. I have come to a preffered conclusion,:
Spain, and as soon as I can prepare a tactic with a partner(s). 

From what research I have done... Spain isn't exactly number one in employment opportunities. Which is the largest problem, managing to find work. Especially since I speak only a little Spanish. ( though I am going to learn to speak as fluent as I can without being submersed in the culture prior to our leave)
I have searched online and ant find much. 
I currently work as an optometric technician and receptionist here in Canada. 
If anyone has any guidance or opportunities, I'd be forever thankful! 

Finding out home is next. I feel more secure finding this through other expats. 

I can give other information and answer questions via email! 

I want to be clear I'm a hard worker, quick learner, and I am NOT looking for a free ride. Just opportunity! 

Thanks to anyone who can offer guidance! 

Melody and audrina

I forgot add a question. 
Any advice on the better international schools, or preferred ones.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

:welcome: 
You're right, your big problem is going to be work, and unless you have EU passports, hand in hand with that, a visa 
There are good and not so good international schools all over the country, so the first thing would be to sort out work, and then the rest. 
Quite how you'd find a job, is a tough one. Even if you did, unless you have an EU passport as I said, the company would have to prove that no EU citizen can do it 
I don't know if what you do is specialised?


----------



## mickbcn (Feb 4, 2013)

Try in Optica Universitaria | Gafas de Sol


----------



## mickbcn (Feb 4, 2013)

This company have a lot of shops in the area of Catalunya and Valencia,and they are opening new shops each few month,and maybe they need some english speaker in touristic areas. try it!!


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

Hi Melody. Welcome to the forum. If you're not an EU citizen, you may want to check out the Consulate of Spain website about living and working in Spain. There's lots of info there. They're in Toronto. Here you go:

Pages - Inicio


----------

